# barrel question



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

just got wondering... i have a 223 howa i would like to turn into another caliber. what calibers can i make?? it would have to be have the same size bolt so i couldn't make it a 22-250 correct?? also if i decided to change it in the future would i only need to put a barrel on it correct??

thanks

if i decided to do this it will prob. be something a ways down the road just want something to consider


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

It took a while for me to see this, sorry it took so long to respond. Besides, I was hoping someone with more expertise than I have would help.

You didn't mention what kind of caliber you want to use. You can put a lot of different calibers on the gun, but you will have some problems to overcome. First, that action is probably built to a specific category of bullet length. So you can't just put something long in there. You can stretch it a little and go with a 222 mag, but I don't know how much longer you can go. Another problem is bolt face. In order to use a cartridge with a different rim size, you will have to resurface the bolt face, extractor, etc to fit. Another problem is magazine feed. If a cartridge is greatly different in general diameter in the cartridge body, it won't fit in the magazine as original and will probably need feed work, sorry, I don't know how that is done. Most of all of this is just not worth it.

So what choices, 17 caliber offers a couple of possibilities, 17 remington is probably the most attractive because it is a factory round and really screams. 22 caliber offers 222, 223, 222 mag. Each has it's own advantages. The 222 seems to have the most inherent accuracy, the 223 has the most available ammunition, the 222 mag is the most powerful of the 3. Then there are some wildcats. I believe that all 3 (222,223,222 mag) have been wildcatted to 6mm and have been quite impressive, even adequate for deer within a limited range, say under 100 yds. (just guessing, there).

Hope that helps.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

You will have problems trying to go from a .22 cal to a .17 caliber.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

It depends on the 17 caliber. 17 HMR, sure. It goes to a rimfire.....

But going to 17 remington is a simple barrel change, no bolt face change, no magazine change. The 17 Rem is a necked down of one of the three, I think 222 mag, but not positive. Could be necked down 223. As I said, I think it's a simple barrel change and chamber. Of course, the real key is I didn't know what kind of caliber change was in mind.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just sell the gun, then get what you want. It will cost too much to do all the needed conversions. :sniper:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Any of the TCU's would be a great choice. The 25, 6mm, and my favorite is the 7mm. There are a few of the 30-tcu's out there, but I have not worked with one. In a rifle, the 7mm TCU is good for about 2500 fps with a 120 gr bullet. A great low recoil roun for 100yds or less. You can see all that is going on in the scope. There is that little recoil. People have been useing this chambering for pistol and rifle compition for several years. It is basicly a 223 with little body tapper a share sholder, and expanded out to 7 mm. Dies are cheap and easy to find. If you do not reload, sell your 223 and purchase another chambered in something that you would like to try. I have at this time 2 Thompson Contenders in 7-tcu, and one Rem 788 that I have had rebarreled to the 7-TCU. Have fun!!!!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

223shooter wasn't talking about changing barrels, he wants to go to different chambering in .22 and rebarrel down the road if neccesary. No .17 caliber will work in .22 rifle barrel. Zogman is right, buy another rifle.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

James, I'm sorry, you're right, of course. If he is not rebarreling, then about the only choice is perhaps 222 mag, not really worth the investment for the gain. I must have missed that part. Some alternatives are inserts. I'm not sure what all is available and he may not be interested in that at all.

Whelen35, I had forgotten about the TCU's, a class of wildcats built on the 223, developed in 6mm, 6.5mm, 7mm. All good cartridges, but built for silhouette (sp?) shooting. I understand the 7mm is best at the far rams, from my reading, but all are interesting, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

James, I'm sorry, you're right, of course. If he is not rebarreling, then about the only choice is perhaps 222 mag, not really worth the investment for the gain. I must have missed that part. Some alternatives are inserts. I'm not sure what all is available and he may not be interested in that at all.

Whelen35, I had forgotten about the TCU's, a class of wildcats built on the 223, developed in 6mm, 6.5mm, 7mm. All good cartridges, but built for silhouette (sp?) shooting. I understand the 7mm is best at the far rams, from my reading, but all are interesting, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------

